# Problem mit Seitenaufbau --> weiße striche bei bestimmten fenster & aussehen auf mac



## mameluck (30. Dezember 2004)

hey Leute, 

Ich arbeite im Moment an einer Seite für die Middleton High School, hier der Link.
Wie ihr auf folgendem Screenshot sehen könnt entstehen 3 weiße Striche wenn ich das Fenster auf die Größe bringe - Ich hab KEINE Ahnung warum...ist das bei euch genauso? Könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich die Striche entferne? --> Quelltext bekommt ihr einfacherweise mit Rechtsklick - Quelltext anzeigen...

Zum zweiten Punkt - Ich habe zuhause leider keinen Mac - die Seite sollte aber auch auf nem Mac Internet Explorer bzw. Safari aussieht - besonders das Dropdown Menü (ist noch ziemlich provisorisch ...

Danke, mfg 
mame


----------



## Alexander Feil (31. Dezember 2004)

*Re: Problem mit Seitenaufbau --> weiße striche bei bestimmten fenster & aussehen auf*

Hallo,

ich hab mir deine Seite ein bisschen angeschaut.
Im Firefox und im IE bei mir gibts keine störenden Striche, egal wie ich das Fenster vergrößer/-kleiner.

Und valide ist die Seite auch einigermaßen.
Einen Mac hab ich zu Hause leider nicht zur Verfügung.

Gruß
Aleks

P.S. Mir gefällt der Ansatz deiner Seite gut.


----------



## Budman (31. Dezember 2004)

*Re: Problem mit Seitenaufbau --> weiße striche bei bestimmten fenster & aussehen auf*

Auch keine Fehler zu vermelden! 

Gruss und guten Rutsch!


----------



## mameluck (1. Januar 2005)

danke euch zwei für die Rückmeldung!

liegt wohl dann an meinem Laptop...
wenn sich jemand finden lässt der einen Mac besitzt, würde ich mich freuen, wenn er das testen kann ob das Dropdown Menü funktioniert.... Danke!

mfg mameluck


----------



## Consti (1. Januar 2005)

Unter Windows und Opera (neuste Version) gibt's auch keine Probleme


----------



## Yoo (6. Januar 2005)

*Re: Problem mit Seitenaufbau --> weiße striche bei bestimmten fenster & aussehen auf*

Der Link geht nicht. ?sonst könnt ich dir was dazu sagen.
 lg
 Yoo


----------



## mameluck (6. Januar 2005)

das Problem hat sich erledigt... ich hatte genug feedback... es entstehen anscheinen nur auf meinem Laptop weiße Striche - warum auch immer...
und das Aussehen auf einem Mac hab ich nach den Ferien in der Schule testen können...

danke trotzdem, 
mameluck


----------

